# mk4 cigarette lighter diy



## jettaJonvr6 (Aug 16, 2009)

im trying to replace and possibly connect a device with constant power source to the cigarette lighter but i don't know how to remove it from the dash and where to make the connection for the constant source i was wondering if anyone had any walkthroughs on how to do this? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: mk4 cigarette lighter diy (jettaJonvr6)*

in the mk4 diy/faq
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2672579
seems to be a little well more suited for your needs. 
just remember to be careful and dont skimp. like it says in the thread, ghettoness and 12v = fire.


----------

